# 2 little malts need a new home



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

A breeder in FL told me 2 days ago that 2 malts from her breeding lost their human mommy and the dad is asking her to help find them a new home. I think with his job her can?t keep them. They are a brother (Joey) and sister (Bella) 16 months old, 5 1/2 lbs each. They are very cute and have been well loved and cared for but their mommy became ill and died. Up to date on vaccinations and have been neutered and spayed. Their dad hopes they can stay together. I seem to have problems signing here lately, but if you know of a great home please let me know. If I don?t respond to a message here (due to sign in issues) you can email me. Please put 2 malts in the subject line so I will know it isn?t junk mail. 
[email protected]

***Mods: if this post isn?t allowed please just delete it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, how about the AMRA getting this info?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - would they consider rescue? I could ask our AMAR coordinator in FL if so.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The owner prefers to find a home and not send them to rescue.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how sad  Someone will be very blessed to have them!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sad for them. Yes, someone will be very blessed to have them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope a wonderful home can be found for them soon.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I’m seriously considering this!! We’ve been wanting to get another malt for a playmate for Lucy but put it off because we’re
expecting our first grandchild in March. But if we can keep these two together it may be the push we need. It’s 4:45am here in NH so I need to wait until my husband wakes up to talk to him. But.....I’m so excited about that possibility of this! I will email you directly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Dgauthier said:


> I’m seriously considering this!! We’ve been wanting to get another malt for a playmate for Lucy but put it off because we’re
> expecting our first grandchild in March. But if we can keep these two together it may be the push we need. It’s 4:45am here in NH so I need to wait until my husband wakes up to talk to him. But.....I’m so excited about that possibility of this! I will email you directly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We are interested in taking both. Sent you an email and a message. Look forward to hearing back from someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I’ve tried numerous avenues to reach you regarding your post. We would love to care for Bella and Joey. Please inform me one way or the other if they are still in need of a home or if they’ve been placed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Dgauthier said:


> I’ve tried numerous avenues to reach you regarding your post. We would love to care for Bella and Joey. Please inform me one way or the other if they are still in need of a home or if they’ve been placed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent her a message on FB so hopefully she will get back with you. Sometimes people don't check SM regularly.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

sherry said:


> I sent her a message on FB so hopefully she will get back with you. Sometimes people don't check SM regularly.


Sending you a PM with Pat's phone number. She said to call or text her, she's unable to get on SM.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

sherry said:


> Sending you a PM with Pat's phone number. She said to call or text her, she's unable to get on SM.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grace1215 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dgauthier said:


> I’m seriously considering this!! We’ve been wanting to get another malt for a playmate for Lucy but put it off because we’re
> expecting our first grandchild in March. But if we can keep these two together it may be the push we need. It’s 4:45am here in NH so I need to wait until my husband wakes up to talk to him. But.....I’m so excited about that possibility of this! I will email you directly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi where in NH We are in Strafford! Are you able to take those 2?


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

We are! Just waiting to hear back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grace1215 (Sep 28, 2017)

Dgauthier said:


> We are! Just waiting to hear back...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

We’ve connected! Thank you Sherry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Grace1215 said:


> Hi where in NH We are in Strafford! Are you able to take those 2?




We’re in Windham


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


Dgauthier said:


> We’ve connected! Thank you Sherry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Unfortunately this did not work out. The gentlemen has changed his mind and is keeping both. I was sad.......but because of this I was able to correspond with the breeder and we are going to get one of her girls. Lucy will have a new sister next week. We’re so excited. The hard part is deciding on a name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

It sounds like a blessing all the way around! I’m so glad the little ones don’t have to leave their home, and you will get a wonderful new addition very soon  !


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That is great news! I'm sure those two little ones have been traumiticed enough losing their Mom. And you still get a sister for Lucy!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Excellent news!!


----------

